

A suggested update to the Powers of Ten movie - ca98am79
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/24558/

======
ca98am79
For those who haven't seen Powers of Ten:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wm0bIuAVmOA>

